# Suburban Back Door Stuck



## Wally3128 (May 21, 2002)

Don't know what happened.Took the kids to the Airport, took out the luggage, closed the side by side back doors.

Got home, went to the store and cannot open the back doors again!! They are unlocked. What went wrong, and how to fix it???

Help Please, going on vacation in a week and do not want to throw luggage over the back seats!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Need a little more info Wally. Does the handle do nothing? Do you feel any resistance when you press the button in? If you manually move the door lock, can you hear clicking? Does it seem like the lock is working?

I think the easiest thing to do would be pull the interior door panel and have a look. See if any of the rods fell off the latch or handle mechanisms.

~Chuck


----------



## Wally3128 (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Chuck,

Seems like the lock is working. Feel only slight resistance when pushing the button. My guess is that a Rod came loose or somthing BROKE:crying: .

Is there a way to open the door so I can work on it outside? 
It is getting too hot to work on it inside the back!!


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*latches*

If you are having trouble with the upper and lower latch assemblies I have a new pair that I was going to use on a 78 surburban but the truck rusted out on me


----------



## Wally3128 (May 21, 2002)

Thank you friend, but I think my prob is in the connection rods. Just having trouble getting to them!


----------



## Wally3128 (May 21, 2002)

Fellas...Got it fixed!

Got the wife to push on the door from the outside, while I pulled up on the rod that links to the bottom latch. Once the pressure was off the door, it poped right open.

The rod came off the conector. I put it back on, and it worked fine. Then I closed the door. Poped off again. HEY...there is to be somthing holding it on there. Shure enough, looked inside again and there is a little plastic keeper that slips around the rod. Put the keeper back around the rod...FINISHED.

Fixed a Dishwasher and Suburban in the same day!!!

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*retaining clip*

Those clips used to be made of steel


----------

